
Seeking Dark Matter, They Detected Another Mystery - dankohn1
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/17/science/xenon-axions-neutrinos-tritium.html
======
coliveira
One has to acknowledge that particle physicists are very good at publicity.
They keep people on the edge of their seats even for something that might be
just a mistake of their equipment.

~~~
keanebean86
For months when the LHC came online there were articles about it creating a
black hole that would gobble the earth. I'm waiting for a larger accelerator
to get built so everyone will claim it could lower the vacuum ground state and
destroy the universe.

~~~
manicdee
A cascading bubble of quantum vacuum propagating outwards at the speed of
light!

I don't see the need to worry about such things, since we'll never know that
they happened.

------
mellosouls
Original paper discussed here at the time (the article in the OP is also from
June):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23561543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23561543)

------
ncmncm
Last time this came up, it was something that could be accounted for by what
seemed like an entirely plausible amount of tritium. Has anything been done,
since, to rule out tritium contamination?

------
Metacelsus
>“We want to be very clear that all we are reporting is observation of an
excess (a fairly significant one) and not a discovery of any kind,” said Evan
Shockley of the University of Chicago in an email.

Random thought: is Evan related to William Shockley?

------
badosu
Gotta love the non clickbaity title

